# Where were you working before uber



## ManwBiGcar (Mar 15, 2016)

I wonder were so many drivers used to work before uber, as me i worked 2 month as home health aid (giving care to the elderly) and i am 21 years old, already started looking for new better job, i hope i will give up driving uber before summer.
Very hard for health, back hurts, heart hurts, everything hurts after driving 16 hours a day


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Don't do 16 hours per day. It is a major overload on your body, brain and soul.


----------



## ubernyc (Aug 15, 2014)

I worked for a base


----------



## Nycx (Feb 28, 2016)

I was a Bus driver


----------



## Nejix (Dec 14, 2016)

Yellow cab


----------



## hipkat75 (Dec 21, 2016)

I did ems


----------



## spike69 (Sep 3, 2016)

It's good this is one of ur first jobs starting at bottom can only go up . If u ever had a job with benefits, vacations , 401k and get promotions . Then lost that to drive uber full time ur really thinking suicide. Driving uber had to make choice pay child support or rent can't afford both almost 50 years old moved in with parents


----------



## Missy N NYC (Jul 2, 2016)

Accounts payable through temp agency no benefits... nothing to lose by driving


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

Shoprite and other supermarkets


----------



## Guap06 (Apr 19, 2016)

Livery cab driver


----------



## edi vargas (Oct 28, 2016)

I still have my fulltime job at time warner/spectrum..i do this for extra cash/fun lol


----------



## Daniel1990 (Dec 19, 2016)

wtf this OP has isis guy on avatar


----------



## Thenickog (Oct 1, 2016)

Teacher , doing it on the side for extra money / fun


----------



## AltimatedUber (Oct 2, 2016)

Inventory control specialist, got laid off now doing uber full time.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Still dealing with excrement


----------



## staytune (May 21, 2016)

yellow cab. there are no 16 hours shift, unless is double shift. only 12. and it is good enough.


Thenickog said:


> Teacher , doing it on the side for extra money / fun


that is the correct attitude driving for Uber.


----------



## HerbyHerb (Jun 9, 2015)

I was a sales Manager. I purchased a car and got fooled to join this Titanic when they were advertising 90K a year similar to what they advertise now; 6K a month. It was the worst decision I have ever made! I don't know how you can even put Uber on your resume but I done with Uber and Uber payments in April


----------



## SpeedracerX (Sep 26, 2016)

Was working at Shitty Bank...
Job got moved to UpState cause of cost cutting just like millions other banking jobs in NYC .
Wasted about 8 months trying to land a Govt Law enforcement job only to get turned down.
Drove Fuber for about 6 months ...
Currently driving My Father's Medallion...

Good Luck to Us All....


----------



## Thenickog (Oct 1, 2016)

staytune said:


> yellow cab. there are no 16 hours shift, unless is double shift. only 12. and it is good enough.
> 
> that is the correct attitude driving for Uber.


Yep only work 185 days a year as a teacher. With 11 weeks off in the year uber is a good way to make some extra money


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nycx said:


> I was a Bus driver


MTA?


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Bread delivery


----------



## UB'S (Jul 14, 2015)

COKE and WEED Dealer.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

DISH, technician. Consistently ranked in top 10 worse companies to work for.


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

ManwBiDiK said:


> I wonder were so many drivers used to work before uber, as me i worked 2 month as home health aid (giving care to the elderly) and i am 21 years old, already started looking for new better job, i hope i wilm give up driving uber before summer.
> Very hard for health, back hurts, heart hurts, everything hurts after driving 16 hours a day


►Home Depot and Lowe's Home Improvement for a combined sentence of 10 yrs+ Multiple Merit Badges, Customer Compliment Letters and, kudos from Management,... ALWAYS volunteered to cover shifts, come in on my day off and, put out customer relations "fires" for my supervisors.

►It's funny how ONE customer, with an imaginary axe to grind, -can destroy your entire career with a false accusation of physical violence or a racist comment for a 10% Discount on their Custom Kitchen Design order, or a $25 Gift Card. (Although, I found it coincidental, the complaint was lodged as the customers milled over how they were going to pay for their $ 12,000 Kitchen Order,... mgmt didn't see it that way) 

►Uber-Lyft are no different. The PAX is ALWAYS right,... -even when they're wrong or outright lie. Drivers get suspended all the time because, a PAX complains about excessive speed, aggressive driving or rude/inconsiderate behavior. It doesn't matter if the complaint carries any weight or not. According to Uber-Greenlight and Lyft Express Drive,... "PAX have no reason to falsify bad experiences for refunds or credits,... what would they have to gain?"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Electrical construction on oil field production platforms,plants,offshore supply vessels and work boats. Pipe fitting and testing in refineries,and U.S.Navy ships. Offshore oil and gas production operator simultaneous operations with drilling.
( I build and play with the Biggest Toys in the World!)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Marketing/ Graphics for own startup brand, breaking even last few years and getting ready to have a break out year in 2017. Business was able to cover the essential bills and Uber has helped to bridge the gap beyond that. Hopefully won't need Uber much longer.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

UB'S said:


> COKE and WEED Dealer.


I was a male pornstar but things stopped looking up :O

Pamela Anderson gave me aids now I uber lyft juno full time


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> DISH, technician. Consistently ranked in top 10 worse companies to work for.


You're in good company. Uber has surpassed Comcast as America's most hated company !
I applaud you keeping a theme in employment !


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

Professional Jamaican scuba diver


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ManwBiDiK said:


> I wonder were so many drivers used to work before uber, as me i worked 2 month as home health aid (giving care to the elderly) and i am 21 years old, already started looking for new better job, i hope i will give up driving uber before summer.
> Very hard for health, back hurts, heart hurts, everything hurts after driving 16 hours a day


I was self-employed as a wedding photographer for 13 years. My back gave out, and now I have to work sitting down, hence driving for Uber. If your back hurts, get a lumbar pillow, it works for me well, and I have a bad back.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

delock51 said:


> Professional Jamaican scuba diver


A " SQUARE GROUPER" FISHERMAN !


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

HerbyHerb said:


> I was a sales Manager. I purchased a car and got fooled to join this Titanic when they were advertising 90K a year similar to what they advertise now; 6K a month. It was the worst decision I have ever made! I don't know how you can even put Uber on your resume but I done with Uber and Uber payments in April


Same exact thing sales manager ! Biggest mistake of my life was sucked into this mess with bonuses to work more and more hours till I was stuck . I blame myself for stupidity and Uber for predatory advertisement and bonuses


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

.

<<<==========



Thenickog said:


> 185 days a week


Shewwwwwwwwwww! Dem some long a$$ weeks!


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

UB'S said:


> COKE and WEED Dealer.


That industry is taking a hit (no pun intended.) I considered it but they start you at $10 an hour. Can you believe that?

I was an arborist. Climbing 100 foot trees, cutting the top 20 feet off, in the wind and driving rain for $15 an hour. Nah, sitting in my car with the heat on for $18 an hour is so much better. Studying coding and probably attending coding camp for a 60k starting salary.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Computer repair. ( still do it on the side)


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Psst. Don't tell anyone. COBOL programmer. Amazingly I still see contract work out there from time to time


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm a retired Veterinarian. Sold my practice 5 yrs ago, started driving 8 weeks ago to fight cabin fever this winter.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

oil and gas exploration. Oil is starting to come back up.....I am actively seeking other employment. I hate FUBER


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

HerbyHerb said:


> I was a sales Manager. I purchased a car and got fooled to join this Titanic when they were advertising 90K a year similar to what they advertise now; 6K a month. It was the worst decision I have ever made! I don't know how you can even put Uber on your resume but I done with Uber and Uber payments in April





Uber315 said:


> Same exact thing sales manager ! Biggest mistake of my life was sucked into this mess with bonuses to work more and more hours till I was stuck . I blame myself for stupidity and Uber for predatory advertisement and bonuses


When you two were sales managers and needed to hire someone, did you never exaggerate on the position's potential salary when posting the job online?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

AZ-XOEM said:


> re going to pay for their $ 12,000 Kitchen Order,... mgmt didn't see it that way)
> 
> ►Uber-Lyft are no different. The PAX is ALWAYS right,... -even when they're wrong or outright lie.


That's the way it is in any retail business, you can't win an argument with the customer.

My old man bought a 1953 Dodge that was a lemon, and never bought another Chrysler product. Although he's long gone, and I certainly don't have any particular bone to pick with the company, I never drove or bought any of their more recent products, and neither have his other offspring, just not used to driving them. One dissatisfied customer, you can lose possible business for 60 + years and counting. Its tough to win back.


----------



## Radar (Dec 24, 2016)

Provisioned VOIP services for hosted service provider, kicked to the curb after they sold off their voice and data network 
to another carrier. 

My choices; find a job earning what i did over 20 years ago, go to truck driving school to earn more, or try this gig. 
Seems like all choice are not favorable.


----------



## dcfrau (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm another teacher who does this part time for extra money.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Owned a Graphic Design / Printing Company. Sold it off, made a good chunk of money. Got into restaurant business and opened really nice restaurant in dowtown Orlando, but had a series of problems with my business partner that ended up making us lose our liquor license and making our other investor walk, causing us to close the doors. I ended up losing everything. So started Ubering while I regroup, refocus and restart. Just got Real estate License, so I will still be doing this until things ramp up there. (can take a while in Real Estate to start actually making money)


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

ManwBiDiK said:


> I wonder were so many drivers used to work before uber, as me i worked 2 month as home health aid (giving care to the elderly) and i am 21 years old, already started looking for new better job, i hope i will give up driving uber before summer.
> Very hard for health, back hurts, heart hurts, everything hurts after driving 16 hours a day


As a former health aide, you should know how the basics of how to relieve/prevent back pain. i.e. proper posture, back brace/support. Lumbar support (most cars have this built in) or by simply getting out and stretching every once in a while.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

My business went bust, I went broke.
Got a job. Quit. Got another job. Quit. Couldn't stand being employed after 6 years of working for myself and making all my own decisions without a boss.
Didn't have enough cash to start another business, just enough cash to buy a used car.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

FedEx package handler.
Involved a lot of physical labor loading semi-trucks and not much growth at the hub I worked at, so I had nothing to lose driving for Uber.

Initially, it was a hell of a money-maker since I already budgeted and lived somewhat frugal, with the extra income actually paying more than my day job at an additional $600-$1000 per week. I began in 2015 when the cash was still decent.


----------



## HerbyHerb (Jun 9, 2015)

EX_ said:


> FedEx package handler.
> Involved a lot of physical labor loading semi-trucks and not much growth at the hub I worked at, so I had nothing to lose driving for Uber.
> 
> Initially, it was a hell of a money-maker since I already budgeted and lived somewhat frugal, with the extra income actually paying more than my day job at an additional $600-$1000 per week. I began in 2015 when the cash was still decent.


You write funny stories all over the map. You live on here. Your story would have been believable if you stuck to the NYC fourm


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> When you two were sales managers and needed to hire someone, did you never exaggerate on the position's potential salary when posting the job online?


No sir was a New Car Sales Manager and 1 thing is to straight out entice people with certain bonuses then turn it into a free for all and then control how much we can earn. It is clearly not based on being closest driver anymore. The algorithms have kicked in and limit your income potential . We are clearly not independent contractors


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

CIA. This is just an extension of Project MKUltra once my work here is complete I'm hoping to move on to something we are working on in Cuba. The extra bucks has come in handy though.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

HerbyHerb said:


> You write funny stories all over the map. You live on here. Your story would have been believable if you stuck to the NYC fourm


I'm the man without a forum to call home! 

Actually, I'm situated in the midwest (hint: the favorite college teams around these parts are the Jayhawks and Mizzou), and the prior 2015 rates on UberX of $1.65/mile, $0.20/minute, and Fri/Sat 4.9x surges around last call made it very possible to earn close to $1,000. All it took was about 20 hours a week and a lot of patience dealing with drunk college students, now the same amount of time nets me only 60% of those earnings on average.


----------



## Goobering101 (Sep 11, 2016)

ManwBiDiK said:


> I wonder were so many drivers used to work before uber, as me i worked 2 month as home health aid (giving care to the elderly) and i am 21 years old, already started looking for new better job, i hope i will give up driving uber before summer.
> Very hard for health, back hurts, heart hurts, everything hurts after driving 16 hours a day


Technical support for lighting manufacture.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Immediately before - active duty. Period to that - a lot.


----------



## Benh (Oct 9, 2016)

I was tech support for TV, internet and phone. I should't say for whom, but they liked the color red, the letter V and check marks. On average I probably make a little less driving. I was making 12.10 an hour base plus performance incentives, and I was very good at it so I made between 13.50 to 14.25 an hour consistently. 
What I make driving now is close to the same ballpark, even though demand really writes my schedule now, I have more influence. I also don't have to worry about losing my job when my son gets sick and needs me, and I actually enjoy driving. I am certainly not striking it rich, but my quality of life has improved since I have gone all in driving. 
No paid vacations, but I can come and go as I please. I built up a cash reserve and have taken pretty much the whole month of December off. Life is good.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Horse semen sampler


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I had uber as my first job out of college. Had a few summer jobs in high schhool cleaning the beach and looking after kids in a daycare program. Now continuing Uber on the side to pay offthose federal loans that put me tgrough college and car. Both will be done early 2018 and after that I can chill.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I work a regular job about 8 months a year (old guy about 1/4 retired). When not doing a my regular work I occupy my time with Uber. Thank God I don't "need" this income to survive. Those of you that do this for a living are better folks than me. I think I would shoot myself after a few weeks of 12-14 hour days 6-7 days a week. Driving all those drunks around? Other than Halloweeen, St. Patrick's Day and NYE I don't drive the late nights as I don't find it to be the least bit enjoyable driving drunks home for the bars for a rate approaching NOTHING! I will drive NYE but I will only pick up while in a surge. Those of you trying to find a cheap way home can go to hell!


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

gamestop < Uber< flex


----------



## Uberanne (Apr 7, 2016)

Full time Table games dealer at a casino and I Uber part time for extra money.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

I was in Prison


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Armored gaurd/ATM tech...
Driving uber on Saturday @ 2am.. just as deadly


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> CIA. This is just an extension of Project MKUltra once my work here is complete I'm hoping to move on to something we are working on in Cuba. The extra bucks has come in handy though.


Take care. I heard the new boss is not very fond of your agency. Can you transfer to the FBI?


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Buckpasser said:


> I was in Prison


How was the toilet wine? Did they have Chateau De Kohler, or American Standard Vineyards?


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm coming off of 11 years of being a professional wife/mom/grandma. 

Before that I spent more than two decades as a US Navy officer, including posts as:

* Military Aide to the President of the United States of America
* Chief of Staff for Intelligence to the Commander, United States Second Fleet
* Executive Officer, Navy and Marine Corps Intelligence Training Center
* Military Support Assistant to the Associate Director, Central Intelligence Agency


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Kudos to thezeus88 with the above post.  LMAO


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

I fix coffeemachines in offices. One in five complaints are valid. The rest complain about their funny tasting 4cents a cup, payed by the boss, swampwater coffee. The same people that use Uber expecting a lifetime experience during a minfare trip.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Lol yeah, I figured. Fortunately I took a screenshot beforehand tho. Haha!


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> After such an impressive resume you're now driving for Uber with us lesser mortals.
> 
> Oh how the mighty have fallen


Why would career change be considered "falling?" In terms of stress, the two aren't even in the same league.

People retire, do other things, and get bored with life. After my husband died in October I had two choices, sit around the house waiting to die, or take a part time job out in the community. I chose the latter.

Driving is only bad if you're desperate for money or don't enjoy interacting with others.


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

Was a detailor at a body shop then went back to school so started doing uber


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Its a second job for me they both help pay for school and living expenses. I NEED SLEEP!  lol


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

I am a booking agent for an international league of assassins. Before that I arranged discrete, on the down low meetings for members of the opposite sex in Albania.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> CIA. This is just an extension of Project MKUltra once my work here is complete I'm hoping to move on to something we are working on in Cuba. The extra bucks has come in handy though.


Travis is a big fan of " Remote Viewing" also,but instead of 3rd eye training,he uses the phone that you pay for and takes it over with Uber spyware,N.S.A. style.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> How was the toilet wine? Did they have Chateau De Kohler, or American Standard Vineyards?


Nothing like brewing with "natural" yeast.


----------



## UberRazor (Oct 20, 2016)

Currently a Project Manager in wireless telecom field and drive Uber on the side for fun and a few extra bucks. I enjoy the freedom and meeting new people. I work about 45 hrs a week with day job and up to 20 hrs a week with Uber (although I don't drive every week). Good luck out there! It's tough sleddin...


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

I was Sales & Marketing manager for a diesel technology business but was unfairly dismissed, so as a result of the (ongoing) stress its caused me, Im vowing to never be employed by a halfwit @sshole again, and am working towards several independant income streams. Uber is my bread and butter for the moment.

PS I had purchased a $14k vehicle specifically for that job, and am now stuck with it and all the expenses that go along with it. As an inner city person I used to get by quite fine using train/bus/taxi/uber to get around.


----------



## Giovanni206 (Oct 21, 2016)

Amazon security


----------



## JAYTHEUBERMAN (Dec 29, 2016)

I WAS A STRIPPER


----------



## Truman (Nov 27, 2016)

Me? I was a movie star.


----------



## mwalmins (Nov 30, 2016)

Traditional furniture maker from Ireland. Self employed 25 years. Drive uber for a bit of cash flow, fun and to get me out of workshop. I do about 25 hours at weekend.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I can kinda share EX_ sentiment of the "purple place".

RedANT applause to you for your impressive resume!!

tohunt4me wooooooooooow, you are amazing.

DrivingZiggy her next move!!


----------



## JoeDoc1411 (Dec 7, 2015)

Full Time Firefighter. I do this very part time. Saving for a cruise.


----------



## Terrychris (Dec 4, 2016)

I had a gay bar in Thailand .


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Used to go door to door, selling doors.


----------



## Andrewfh (Oct 5, 2016)

Im currently a Project Mánager for an IT company and do Uber part time


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I have been retired for 10 years and signed up on a wim. I only drive from like 7am to the latest noon. I enjoy it at them hours and the couple of hundred a week doesn't hurt. I am on Social Security so I am only allowed to make a certian amount of money a month anyway


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

VP of Sales for a large Agency, retired July.


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

Same place I work for now.


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

I was working for a bank, I do lyft part time...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I was a Sheppard and used to herd sheep


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

AZ-XOEM said:


> ►Home Depot and Lowe's Home Improvement for a combined sentence of 10 yrs+ Multiple Merit Badges, Customer Compliment Letters and, kudos from Management,... ALWAYS volunteered to cover shifts, come in on my day off and, put out customer relations "fires" for my supervisors.
> 
> ►It's funny how ONE customer, with an imaginary axe to grind, -can destroy your entire career with a false accusation of physical violence or a racist comment for a 10% Discount on their Custom Kitchen Design order, or a $25 Gift Card. (Although, I found it coincidental, the complaint was lodged as the customers milled over how they were going to pay for their $ 12,000 Kitchen Order,... mgmt didn't see it that way)
> 
> ►Uber-Lyft are no different. The PAX is ALWAYS right,... -even when they're wrong or outright lie. Drivers get suspended all the time because, a PAX complains about excessive speed, aggressive driving or rude/inconsiderate behavior. It doesn't matter if the complaint carries any weight or not. According to Uber-Greenlight and Lyft Express Drive,... "PAX have no reason to falsify bad experiences for refunds or credits,... what would they have to gain?"


Hey..you need to get a lawyer and fight.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Uber315 said:


> No sir was a New Car Sales Manager and 1 thing is to straight out entice people with certain bonuses then turn it into a free for all and then control how much we can earn. It is clearly not based on being closest driver anymore. The algorithms have kicked in and limit your income potential . We are clearly not independent contractors


It's funny how everyone at the new car dealership calls themselves "new car sales managers".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Be


CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Used to go door to door, selling doors.


Beats living hand to mouth. . .


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Lets_Eat said:


> It's funny how everyone at the new car dealership calls themselves "new car sales managers".


Well some salesman work together and have another sales man go in to try and close the deal at that point the customer needs a new face of authority so they can feel they are getting a better deal! So yes a lot of salesman will say they are managers at some point . Only if they are great closers !


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Nycx said:


> I was a Bus driver





Nejix said:


> Yellow cab


why did you quit the cab?


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Pornstar


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I can't say "before," because my regular work is seasonal. As soon as Easter comes around, I expect to be back to electric work. 

My first look at my 2016 tax return shows Uber only makes sense if you have other income. Uber provides far more 'write offs' than it generates income. In a very real sense, the Uber business model is subsidized by the IRS mileage deduction. 

I suppose that's why the ads stress how great Uber is as a way to supplement your income.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm a writer driving as research for a book on the rideshare industry. I plan on going back to writing full-time when this book (my 7th) comes out. I also write about personal finance, investing, travel and general interest articles for places like BusinessInsider, The Atlantic and a few others. 

Before that I was in IT for 20 years and built logistics systems for the US Navy as a contractor. Prior to that I was a staff research scientist at a classified government lab (I swear I'm not making that up). 

Driving is kind of fun some nights, I might keep doing it here and there. Not sure yet. The economics really blow.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

ManwBiDiK said:


> I wonder were so many drivers used to work before uber, as me i worked 2 month as home health aid (giving care to the elderly) and i am 21 years old, already started looking for new better job, i hope i will give up driving uber before summer.
> Very hard for health, back hurts, heart hurts, everything hurts after driving 16 hours a day


I was a stripper!!!! Hey, if the price is right I might still be up for it


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

ubershiza said:


> View attachment 84287
> 
> Still dealing with excrement


'72 Ford Van ?


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Hired hitman/drug dealer.


----------

